# Is Patrolman Officer Material(CEOTP)?



## Patrolman (16 Dec 2006)

After ten years reg force Infantry behind me I have decided to take up a new challenge/opportunity. With the reopening of the CEOTP program I have decided to apply. 
 I have a few questions for those who have applied in the past and for those who currently work in the recruiting system. My questions are: 1. Will I require a letter of acceptance to a University prior to file going to the board?
       2. Is the CEOTP similar to the LOTP system in that so many positions are held for civvies off the street and so many for serving members?
       3. Will my ten years previous service and the fact that I am still young(28) help me?
       4. Will my being a MCpl. for two years help?
       5. Lastly, would a letter from a Major(I have one) stating I should be considered for commission help?
 If anyone with knowledge or previous experience in this area has some info on my questions I would appreciate your feedback. 

Thanks


----------



## kincanucks (16 Dec 2006)

Since when is CEOTP an option for serving Reg F NCMs? I think you need to look at UTPNCM.


----------



## Patrolman (16 Dec 2006)

It came down in routine orders 29 November. Apparently numbers are down so much they are searching for personel wherever they can find them.


----------



## cp140tech (16 Dec 2006)

I recall reading a message of some sort to the same effect recently.  I believe it was a base wide e-mail here.


----------



## kincanucks (16 Dec 2006)

I didn't see that.  Thanks.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Dec 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> *I didn't see that.  Thanks.*


No worries; that sort of thing happens when you leave recruiting for that....you know, _operational_ stuff   ;D


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (16 Dec 2006)

x


----------



## Trinity (16 Dec 2006)

Patrolman said:
			
		

> 5. Lastly, would a letter from a Major(I have one) stating I should be considered for commission help?




As an officer... there are people who I would support to death..
and others who I would steer away politely.

If you have a major... and he's a stand up guy saying yes.

That sounds fairly good to me.  I can't judge you on anything else really.
I was a MCpl and I found it challenging to switch out of the instinct to 
continue on being a MCpl as and think more officer like.  

If you can get the opportunity to experience what its like to be an officer
before hand (i have no idea if this is possible) try to get it.  It's definitely
a different life and you may or may not like it.  But if you do it can 
be just as rewarding if not more so.


----------



## derael (17 Dec 2006)

For an answer to #1, you shouldn't. I start IAP in January after coming through as a CEOTP applicant and I have never been asked for one. The only thing I was asked for was my high school transcript. However, of course, I would double check with your CFRC. Good Luck.


----------



## Patrolman (17 Dec 2006)

Thanks to everyone who gave their input. I am looking forward to the new year when I will be able to get things moving along. I hope  having Christmas  holidays doesn't affect the application process. The message came in on 29 Nov. and files must be in Borden by Feb.28. I preemptively booked my medical already so hopefully that helps. Does anyone know how long it takes to get your file completed and sent? I know that each case is different but I am just looking for approximate times. Thanks again, I will keep you posted.


----------



## Meridian (17 Dec 2006)

Im curious how your commissioning would actually work via CEOTP... from what everyone seems to be saying at CFRCs and the like; CEOTPs are commissioned only after full MOC training...  Patrolman, are you looking to commission as an INF officer?

Also, *was told* and many on here have been saying similar, that INF numbers are closed for the remainder of this FY for CEOTP.


----------



## Patrolman (17 Dec 2006)

It was open for competition as of 29 Nov. for Inf.Arty.Eng.Mars.Plt.Air Nav. As far as my commissioning(from what I have read) I would become a 2nd Lt. immediately and be posted to the closest unit for my trade. So in my case 2RCR. I would belong to them but participate in required training iehases. Once complete I would be Lt. and command a PL. within 2RCR.


----------



## derael (17 Dec 2006)

Meridian said:
			
		

> Im curious how your commissioning would actually work via CEOTP... from what everyone seems to be saying at CFRCs and the like; CEOTPs are commissioned only after full MOC training...  Patrolman, are you looking to commission as an INF officer?
> 
> Also, *was told* and many on here have been saying similar, that INF numbers are closed for the remainder of this FY for CEOTP.



My CEOTP offer says I'll become 2Lt. once BOTP course is completed, and Lt. after phase 4. I'll go with that till things change.  ;D


----------



## Meridian (17 Dec 2006)

Ax - good to know, thanks!

Ive heard both stories; some getting it, some not.  Which is weird, and probably something that can be raised...

Patrolman - Hey, if they let you apply, all the better!


----------



## papatango (18 Dec 2006)

Just a little perspective from a "civie" on the outside......

  I visited _three_ recruiters, in three offices(nov25-dec5,2006), looking to enter as non-commissioned for infantry, but was encouraged to pursue Armoured Officer in each instance, via ROTP or CEOTP. Though I thought the "_pay my dues_" route would be the right way to go, all of the recruiters insisted that with my work exp and related certs, I was "an ideal candidate" for Armoured or MARS.
  In my last contact, Dec 15, a recruiter called ME, to follow up on my progress. If necsessary, my app could have been "expedited" for the Jan 15/07 "course".

   From an outsiders perspective, the CF seems in dire need of Officers, with proven "leadership" skills.  With experienced members like Patrolman pursuing an Officer ticket, I'm going to bet there will be plenty of opportunity for enlisted types to follow suit.
   From a corporate standpoint, bringing a floor manager up to the executive level is far easier than starting from scratch, and far more cost effective, even factoring in his/her replacement.
   
CEOTP & ROTP should be evaluated & debated with both the CF's personnel and finances in mind, as opposed to the implications of just a manpower shift.
  Just my perspective, nothing more; I hope it provides more fuel for your discussion.


----------



## old fart (18 Dec 2006)

If you have completed your initial engagement only existing commissioning plans would apply...

"The key stipulation under the new CEOTP is that you must participate in a program that will lead to a degree within your initial engagement in the CF". 

http://www.dnd.ca/hr/cfpn/engraph/1_06/1_06_dmhrr_ceotp_e.asp


----------



## Patrolman (14 Jan 2007)

Well so far things are not off to a good start. I turned in my memo 13 Dec. On 8 Jan. it went to my OC's mail box. I was shocked when I saw it still setting there on 11 Jan. I talked with my CSM and he hand delivered it to the OC. I did however get my medical done, located my high school transcript, and have had my MPRR updated to show I have passed the BFT. Does anyone know the base PSO deadline for Gagetown? Hopefully Christmas and the slow start with my memo do not mean missing the deadline. Wish me luck.


----------



## Patrolman (7 Mar 2007)

Well today is the day. My file is supposed to reviewed in Borden today by the selection board. Last Thursday, Feb.28th,the day it was supposed to be in Borden,I received an email from the BPSO's office stating my file was incomplete and I required to do an interview and write the CFAT. I MISSED THE DEADLINE DESPITE HAVING TURNED IN MY APPLICATION DEC.13th!  Luckily I have a good PL.Comd who made some calls on behalf. The BPSO contacted Borden and My file received an extension to March 7th.Today!

So Friday morning I wrote my CFATS and conducted the interview Friday afternoon. Monday all relevant paperwork was secure faxed to the board. Pheuww.... Talk about stressful. SO after ten weeks my file is where it is supposed to be. I should find out next Thursday (my birthday)whether or not I made it.


----------



## imjustsomeguy (7 Mar 2007)

Good luck Patrolman!
I hope you get the good news on your birthday. 

I'm still playing the "Hurry up and wait" game. I'm hoping to make it in for a September start. All I have left is the interview and medical too.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (16 Mar 2007)

Hello I just joined this site this morning. I read your CEOTP post and I am in the same boat, but my application process seems to have gone a bit smoother.

I am an AVN technician at 440 Sqn up in Yellowknife, and I was in Trenton on the C130 before that. I've applied for Pilot, AirNav and PAO. Did you apply for army MOC's?

Like you, I've been anxiously awaiting my acceptance, or at least an offer message. Have you received yours yet? Nothing for me yet It sounds like the offers will come between now and the end of the month. I think my chances are good as I have a lot of prior post secondary education, although they say it isn't necessarily a requirement at this point it should help.

I'll let you know if (when) I get an offer message. Have you received yours?

Cpl Tim Templeman


----------



## orange.paint (16 Mar 2007)

Happy belated birthday Patrolman.Whats the story on the CEOTP?


----------



## Patrolman (16 Mar 2007)

No news as of yet. I am hoping for some info soon. Get this! There is a possibility I may be on a DP3A in a couple of weeks. If I don't get the CEOTP then at least maybe some people have started to take a little more interest in my career.


----------



## HalfmyLife (17 Mar 2007)

I have been reading your post's and all posts WRT CEOTP with great interest, like you I filed early (late November for myself) and my COC didn't really jump on the band wagon. My file didn't leave esquimalt until the day before the deadline, and now I consider my self lucky. I still haven't received an offer as of yet and I am keeping an eye out, I was able to find out how many ceotp's per trade though when I was looking at the CFRG Web site and they haven't filled most of the spots as of the 8th of March. I am also leaning to the belief that if I do not get an offer by the end of next week I will be pretty much out of luck.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (17 Mar 2007)

My COC was great and really helped me out, especially dealing with some of the politics and personalities here in the North. I did my selection interview and aircrew medical in Edmonton and they were fantastic!!

As of now, this is 3 people I know didn't receive an offer this week. But Thurs was the first day members of the reg force who applied for CEOTP could have received offers. This week was spring break in southern Ontario so I'd a good portion of the CFRG staff are most likely on holidays. Lets keep each other posted if we hear anything. The waiting game is tough though, it's only the rest of my career!! We must stay positive though! But like you I heard they didn't fill all of the positions. For pilot, (my first choice) over half of the people get disqualified medically from the start so that can only help my chances. As for PAO, I am very qualified as I have a 2 year college diploma in PR/Communications, civilian work experience and a good chunk of the degree finished but there is only 1 position available and the competition will be fierce. 

T


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (19 Mar 2007)

So it's March 19th 2007, still no message. Did anyone get their offers yet??


----------



## Wookilar (19 Mar 2007)

Just so you know:

CFRG is behind in almost every selection process. There were some manning issues in Borden and we have been told that they are about 6-weeks behind their usual schedule. We should have received the UT notification messages in the first week of March and as far as we know the selection process is not done yet. This is for a program that will be sending people on course after the long weekend in May and posted 1 Aug.

I can just imagine what the other, not so time constrained, selection processes are like.

Send me a pm if you need/want more info.

Wook


----------



## Patrolman (19 Mar 2007)

According to the original message things really can't get much more time constraining than the CEOTP for NCM's. Posting messages are supposed to be in for 31 March. That is pretty tight if you ask me. I am still waiting!


----------



## HalfmyLife (19 Mar 2007)

well I have to tell you guys that I do not feel as bad as I did when I left work without any new information, I was starting to think that I wasn't going to get anything. Everybody I talked to said this week and we are only going into Tuesday. Good luck everyone


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (20 Mar 2007)

Hey Guys I spoke to a buddy of mine tonight, a Captain at a recruiting centre and he said that he'd be very surprised if we didn't hear anything by the end of this week. Somethings gotta give!


----------



## Prairie Sailor (20 Mar 2007)

The SIP posted on the CFRG (intranet) site has an explosion in the active offers column; this bodes well for all those awaiting an offer...

Patience is a virtue


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (20 Mar 2007)

What's a SIP?


----------



## Prairie Sailor (20 Mar 2007)

A SIP is a strategic intake plan, and it is what is used to forecast and track the intake of personnel. For you specifically Avro, going pilot 1st choice there have been three additional "current offers" since 8 Mar 07, this was updated on 19 Mar 07.

Now the question is "Where are those messages?"


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (20 Mar 2007)

Was there one for PAO?


----------



## Prairie Sailor (20 Mar 2007)

there was no change in the active offers from 8 Mar to 19 Mar for PAO or ANAV, which I believe was your other choice.

Here is the DIN link if you want to check it out.

http://borden.mil.ca/cfrg/english/BTIM_e.asp

it's the intake table

just remember the offers are for all entry plans...


----------



## HalfmyLife (20 Mar 2007)

I noticed that the sip did "explode" and then they reverted back to the 8th of March document. The only reason I found this out was a buddy of mine checked it and then saved it and sent me an offer. Who know's maybe tomorrow for those of us that make it, maybe I see you at BOTP (Bunch of Old Training Problems), I wonder what the median age will be for the CEOTP's.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (21 Mar 2007)

Yeah BOTP would be a pain in the rear but I am sure it will be a fun experience at the same time. I'm 30, in excellent physical conditioning (exempt PT) and have layed that game before so it would be all good. Just have to wait for the messages... waiting... still waiting.

Any offers today?


----------



## HalfmyLife (21 Mar 2007)

I saw an offer come through today for someone else, direct transfer under the plan. There should be more offers coming through. if one is out there must be more coming.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (21 Mar 2007)

T

Don't suppose it had my name on it??, I was curling all afternoon


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (21 Mar 2007)

Was it a CEOTP offer? What trade?  

T


----------



## HalfmyLife (21 Mar 2007)

J

  No your name wasn't on it and it was for MARS.


----------



## Wookilar (23 Mar 2007)

Word yesterday to us was that messages SHOULD be cut this week. There will be a few go out next week. Check with your Orderly Rooms and ensure that they check with the message centres. Most (if not all) offers will be time sensitive with a very quick response time due to courses starting very quickly in May (have fun all you going to CFLRS).

Wook


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (23 Mar 2007)

Still waiting for mine. What do you guys think your chances are? Patrolman, where did you get your info from, CFRG directly?

T


----------



## Patrolman (23 Mar 2007)

Which info are you referring to exactly? Most of the info I have gotten was from the original message, which I have read 100 times(or so it seems).


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (23 Mar 2007)

Sorry Patrolman my post should have been directed towards Wookilar not you. I was just wondering how he/she got the information about the messages getting cut.


----------



## Wookilar (23 Mar 2007)

From CFRG through my CoC. I have not spoken to them directly, but my chain keeps me informed as well as possible as I am involved with the new intakes coming to RMC under the UTPNCM program.

Wook


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (23 Mar 2007)

Do you guys know if any messages got cut this week, cause I didn't get one and I am starting to wonder if maybe I wasn't selected.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (23 Mar 2007)

Can't tell you brother, I didn't get one (nor did the other 2 guys from my unit) or another guy I know at the school so who knows really, and I'm on leave this week, gotta love it


----------



## HalfmyLife (23 Mar 2007)

My P1 called the career manager today and he said that he finds out when we find out, I got the impression that he hasn't received any and he is expecting some. As I stated in an earlier post that I have only seen one and I have other friends that haven't seen any. Rumour has it that CFRG is very behind, so I wouldn't be surprised if they came in next week. As everyone here knows if its not late, it wasn't done by the military. Just look at the pay raises/pld to site one example. Let's all stay positive, and let everyone know if someone (please) gets an offer.

T


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (23 Mar 2007)

If I get an offer the first thing I will do is go outside and scream lol.. then the second thing I will do is let all you people know. I am sure you will do the exact same thing. What units are you guys from?


----------



## HalfmyLife (23 Mar 2007)

Canadian Forces Fleet School Esquimalt, Communication Training Centre. I am an QL3 Instructor.You Avro Arrow, Disinchanted, I already know you


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (23 Mar 2007)

Me.... Network Servies NCO Base Information Services Esquimalt


Recruiting behind no ........   I'm shocked that someone would say that.........

OK BS aside we all needed a little chuckle


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (23 Mar 2007)

440 (Transport) Sqn, Yellowknife


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (23 Mar 2007)

Would be awesome if we can all meet in St-Jean this spring and celebrate over a libation or two!!


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (23 Mar 2007)

I've sailed with halfmylife, I don't think we've ever stopped at 2 LOL


----------



## HalfmyLife (23 Mar 2007)

Two are you kidding, I've got five finger on one hand and that should keep us for a little. It would be great to get out and do that. All we need to the f&^$#g Msg first. and when you get yours don't go out to shout too much, you lung's might freeze.


----------



## Patrolman (23 Mar 2007)

I am an Instructor at CFB Gagetown. I teach PLQ's SQ's and if I don't get a message soon, I will be teaching BMQ's starting in May.


----------



## HalfmyLife (24 Mar 2007)

if I don't get a msg, I will teach another ql3 then another ql3 then another ql3, I think I want to go back to sea!!!!


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (24 Mar 2007)

HalfmyLife no worries about my lungs freezing... it got up to -4 today!! Been a COLD winter especially coming from my last posting in southern Ontario.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (24 Mar 2007)

If I don't get my msg I think I'll go on course in Kingston


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (26 Mar 2007)

Any messages cut/received yet guys?


----------



## Patrolman (26 Mar 2007)

Nothing as of yet. I was at a BPSO briefing today and spoke with one of the PSO's afterward. She told me that no messages have been sent out as far as she knows. She also said that the Sgt. in Borden responsible for the messages has been on leave all of last week. In regards to the March 31st posting date,it is subject to change.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (26 Mar 2007)

Well Patrolman thanks for the info that is only good news and it definitely puts my mind at ease. If I hear anything I will keep you posted as well.
T


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (26 Mar 2007)

And I'll be keeping an eye on the forum, I'n off this week with no access to msg traffic, once I know they're flowing I can do a night time recce to my desk and see whats shakin


----------



## Patrolman (26 Mar 2007)

Here is another little tidbit I heard today. The PSO I mentioned earlier had set in on a selection board in Esquimalt last week for those wanting to be MARS officers, from her the board decided Second language training was going to be put on the back burner until Mars training was complete. I know there has been talk about this on other threads but, this comes from a good source so it must be true.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (26 Mar 2007)

That's great man! I really don't want to do it. I'd rather take the 9-12 months I have to wait for my pilot course, do an OJT with a Squadron and finish my degree as I am about a year away. But if it is PAO that I get, it would be in my best interest to do the SLT, I could try to integrate it with my degree.

So what do you think your chances are of getting accepted? Do you think we will see messages this week?

T


----------



## Patrolman (26 Mar 2007)

I think our chances are quite good. Obviously there is a huge need in the trades we applied for or else there would not be a CEOTP plan. My trade choice (infantry) is still short even after the selection. There are cuurently 36 active offers out there, hopefully one has my name on it. As for your trade choices PAO is only short 1 posistion that one is iffy,as for pilot, we still need a lot more and the demand is increasing with the new aircraft slated to come into service. As for individual chances.... Your degree is almost complete as where I only have high school. The infantry however, always has chronic shortages so the chances are good. Good luck!


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (26 Mar 2007)

Patrolman,

Any idea where Arty sits (I know they're health is listed as red 7.4% below PML and dropping)


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (26 Mar 2007)

I think you being an instructor helps your chances bigtime. Thanks for the re-inforcement, as I mentioned earlier I had almost given up after not hearing a thing last week and it has been frustrating because no one in my chain will make a call for me, even just to get info about any message offers being sent out, or anything at all. The info you've passed on to me as well as the other posts in this forum has helped keep m mind at ease so to speak. I do have a plan B but I'd rather this CEOTP program as it would be perfect for me. I just hope I hear something before I head to Cancun on holidays next week so I can go there and not think about this, although by that point I may have written off my chances all together. Lets hope messages magically appear in our orderly rooms this week.


----------



## Patrolman (26 Mar 2007)

As per the Mar.19th Strategic Intake Plan Arty has 14 active offers out right now and are short 9.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (26 Mar 2007)

How often does the SIP get updated, weekly?


----------



## Patrolman (26 Mar 2007)

I am not entirely sure. I believe it is a quarterly thing or after selection boards set. Apparently the one previous to March 19th was March 8th. Unfortunately,the Borden website only has the cuurent SIP and the quarterly numbers for the fiscal year 06/07 posted.


----------



## HalfmyLife (26 Mar 2007)

I took a look at the intake plan and the one on the DIN is misleading, what you want to do is take a look at the Borden ftp site under the following link /cfrg/english/intake..................... It's an unclas doc so I am not telling you guys any thing different then you can find out yourselves. Anyway I took at look at it today and they have 23 offers for MARS out. Sorry, I didn't look for everyone, I can do that tomorrow if you guys like. You would figure that I would check ARTY out as well, with that being my second choice. I have to tell everyone though, this forum has been great. Just when I lose hope, there is another tid bit of news that keeps me going, tks everyone. J    I will e-mail you if I see yours


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (27 Mar 2007)

Yes please check for Pilot and PAO. One of us has to get a message this week.


----------



## Sub_Guy (27 Mar 2007)

Just reading through this thread to get a feel for what kind of potential officers are out there waiting for an offer, and I'm SCARED.

For those individuals who are calling or complaining that your chain will not call, perhaps you should have another look at the message.

C.  INITIAL OFFERS FOR SUCCESSFUL APPLICANTS SHOULD COMMENCE 15 MAR
AND CONTINUE THROUGH END MAR 07. NO REQUESTS FOR UPDATES ON ACTIVE
FILES WILL BE CONSIDERED UNTIL 15 APR 07 AND MUST GO THROUGH THE
UNIT CHAIN OF COMMAND AND PSO OFFICES

So sit back and keep on waiting _Sir_


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (27 Mar 2007)

I've read the message 100 times thanks.


----------



## Patrolman (27 Mar 2007)

Dolphin Hunter,
From what I see the potential officers on this thread are just what the CF needs. People who are eager to serve at a higher capcity then what they currently are. Chains of command can not always be relied upon to look after the welfare of their soldiers, despite it being one of the "principles of leadership." Just because someone is eager to take a step forward in their careers and not be content to remain a Cpl. MS.MCpl. does not mean they are poor candidates to be officers. 
I have also read the message a numbers of times and am well aware of the section you quoted. So take a step back and relax. These eager candidates are the same people you may be saluting and calling sir in the near future. Stop trying to spoil the ambitions represented here.


----------



## Sub_Guy (27 Mar 2007)

I am not saying there is anything wrong with being eager to become an officer, but to come on here complaining that their chain of command is letting them down because they will not make any calls to Borden, is nothing more than childish.  It has ABSOLUTLY nothing to do with the chain of command letting their troops down.  
I never once mentioned that they would be poor candidates, but as we all know you have to follow direction and the direction from CFRG Borden was that they will not entertain any questions about any files until 15 Apr 07.  Perhaps those who are saying their chain of command is letting them down should step back and relax.  

I am not coming on here to piss on the CEOTP parade.

I really do hope that everyone gets what they want, and I look forward to saluting those who got accepted and are successful in their training.


----------



## Rowshambow (30 Mar 2007)

I too have applied for the CEOTP this year. The message that came out in Nov, says that you should not call until April 15, 2007, and that the proper chain of command is follwed! Acceptance (or denial) letters will be shipped out starting March 15, 2007 and go through to April.
The message is very open too, in past it had strict guidlines, and now they have opened up the floodgates and as long as you are a breathing Cpl, you can apply!
I am currently in a spot where I get to do the "Officer" job. It is different than the job I do as a Sgt.
Has any one heard anything yet?


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (30 Mar 2007)

Rowshambow,

None of us regular force CEOTP applicants have heard anything yet, and that was the confusing part. I have further info send me a personal message


----------



## CFFB (30 Mar 2007)

Just thought I would drop this little tidbit.  I am too waiting for CEOTP message for AEC.  A buddy of mine is trying for MARS and we've both been going nuts waiting.  I had called the BPSO to no avail, they couldn't tell me anything WRT how far behind CFRG was.  So without mentioning any names my buddy took it upon himself to call CFRG to find out if we should have heard anything yet.  This was their story; the boards have finished sitting and the selection is done,  the SGT that has to take a look at the messages before they are sent is on leave and is back APR 2.  I wouldn't take this as gospel because who knows if there are other variables at work here, but we are expecting to hear by the middle of next week.  


Hope this helps.  There will definitely be a few drinks  here when we find out.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (30 Mar 2007)

Yes I was told he is back April 2 as well but, I was also told the boards are still sitting till today.


----------



## CFFB (2 Apr 2007)

Hopefully we should be hearing in the next few days.  If anyone hears anything on their applications they should let us all know.  *Unfortunately* I'm not at work today, has anyone checked the intake tables today to see if anything has changed from Mar 19?


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (2 Apr 2007)

CFFB,

I checked the intake tables today and they are still from March 19th. If we hear anything or receive messages will be sure to let you know. I am off to Mexico Wednesday so guys keep me posted! I will be checking here

T


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (3 Apr 2007)

Basic Intake tables were updated this am as of March 30th. Where are our messages.


----------



## HalfmyLife (3 Apr 2007)

Well if the table was updated today, here is probably what will happen. 

1. someone looks over the msg's and then updates the table's
2. someone runs msgs over to the comm centre, hopefully they use e-mail but you never know
3. someone have to put all those msg's into the system (addn). This takes awhile because each msg is done individually and normally only one or two people are putting though the msg traffic at a comm centre
4. Msg is transmitted and then has to filter down your chain of command (that is if you don't have access to the traffic)

So needless to say, if the msg's went out today you might get it tomorrow (if your lucky)


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (4 Apr 2007)

T no msgs today, actually real slow tfc day altogether

J


----------



## Prairie Sailor (4 Apr 2007)

Look alive kids, messages are on the street


Good Luck All...


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (4 Apr 2007)

got mine,

I saw 3 come in to BIS today and Halfmylife got his 2


----------



## CFFB (4 Apr 2007)

Got my offer.  Don't know the details till I go into work tomorrow.  I'll let everyone know.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (4 Apr 2007)

blah bla is appointed Ocdt eff 15 Apr and to proceed on IAP/BOTP Course loading to follow upon completion of BOTP Commisioned 2Lt with effective date of 15 Apr 07 thats about the gist of it

Ubique


----------



## Trinity (4 Apr 2007)

Welcome to the Dark Side....

We have Punch and Pie   ;D


btw... congratulations to those who made it.  Been a long wait 
for you guys and for us following the thread.


----------



## HalfmyLife (4 Apr 2007)

As Disenchanted already mentioned, yes I did get a msg and I am excited and nervous at the sametime. Looking forward to meeting you all at St Jean for IAP/BOTP. 

Cheers
Halfmylife (which occurs on the 14th of June)


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (4 Apr 2007)

whered you get that dtae, I've been trying all day to find it


----------



## CFFB (4 Apr 2007)

HalfmyLife said:
			
		

> As Disenchanted already mentioned, yes I did get a msg and I am excited and nervous at the sametime. Looking forward to meeting you all at St Jean for IAP/BOTP.
> 
> Cheers
> Halfmylife (which occurs on the 14th of June)



Is that to say that you've been in for almost half your life or that IAP/BOTC starts on that date?

I'm with you on not really knowing what to think.  It's good but nerve wracking at the same time.  It's definitely going to be a different world.  When I get my Air Force DEUs I'll have been in all three elements in the CF(at one time or another), I think you get a set of steak knives or a gold watch after that.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (4 Apr 2007)

Hey guys, CONGRATS. Like you, I got mine today too. I checked my voice mail when I got off the plane in Toronto and my SWO had left a message with the good news.  I got PAO, my first choice (well it was personally my second but first on the application, long story) because of my previous experience in the media and PA field, plus my schooling but I am VERY happy with that outcome.

I haven't seen the message and I won't until I return from Mexico on the 16th of April. What does it say (assuming they are very similar)? Do we get to keep our current rate of pay, for me Corporal 4 with Spec. 

So they are saying the 14th of June for IAP etc?  I don't have JLC/PLQ so I get to do the whole shabang this summer, but I am ok with that. So do you guys go on the BTL list and if so what does that involve, a period of OJT, PAT, or do you keep your current job for the time being?

Cpl T
(O/Cdt in 2 weeks)


----------



## Sub_Guy (4 Apr 2007)

Good Stuff!

Congrats to all!

The Navcomm trade is getting the crap kicked out of it!

I don't know if any of you fellas will be attending CAP within the next year or so, but if you do I'll bet it will be a blast!

Good luck


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (4 Apr 2007)

Also for all those in Esquimalt Battle of Atlantic Mess Dinner on 5 May 

and indeed I think the Navcomm Trade lost 4 Bodies today


----------



## justashad (4 Apr 2007)

Congrats to all!
I was looking at this because a friend of mine was thinking of doing it, but don't you guys stand to lose a little money and most of all have to start from scratch again. I mean new job, maybe posted, and lets face it officers have a better chance of getting moved around more often the ncm's. But I guess in the long run the money and pension benefits can be a big factor for a better 'end result'
Best of luck to all that have to go to st.jean....again.....


----------



## HalfmyLife (4 Apr 2007)

no no no, as of the 14th of June I will have been in halfmylife. I have a nice little counter at work (pretty funny actually). I have no idea when the courses are run, all I am trying to do is get this bottle of wine open!!!


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (4 Apr 2007)

no loss in pay

CBI 204.211
(10) (Officer Cadet – former non-commissioned member) An officer cadet who is appointed directly to that rank from a non-commissioned rank shall be paid:

if the member was a non-commissioned member of the Regular Force, at the rate of pay which, including any upward adjustments to the rates of pay determined under subparagraphs (i) and (ii) that may be established from time to time, and any upward adjustments resulting from the reallocation of the last military occupation in which the member served as a non-commissioned member to a higher trade group, is the greater of the rate of pay established for 
the rank, pay increment, pay level and trade group held on the day immediately prior to the date of appointment to the rank of officer cadet, or 
any higher pay increment to which the member would have become entitled had the member remained in the former rank, pay level and trade group as a non-commissioned member;


----------



## Prairie Sailor (5 Apr 2007)

NAV COMMS -5 for CEOTP, -2 through AVOTP (and this is only what I have personally seen)

4 on the west and 1 so far on the east, with a possible total of 8 for CEOTP

Run away the MOSART Monster is going to get you...AHHHHHHHH!!!! :rage:

Bad year to be D MIL C 2-5-5 NAV COMM


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (5 Apr 2007)

I don't know the west moc advisor wasn't so happy either lol


----------



## CFFB (5 Apr 2007)

Our new career manager is going to have his hands full that's for sure.  It's almost like no one wants to be a NAV COMM any more.  Could have something to do with last month's brief.  

Not bitter or anything, kinda glad this opportunity came when it did though.


----------



## Patrolman (5 Apr 2007)

Nothing for me yet. I am starting to think my application has been denied. If this doesn't work out my COC has an application for CFR ready to submit. Congratulations to all those who have been successful,it has been a tense wait. I guess for some the wait continues.


----------



## Sub_Guy (5 Apr 2007)

I know of 3 that have managed to get AVOTP for the navcomm trade  (2 Aesops 1 Bosn) LOL someone somewhere has to take note of that.

Perhaps its time for the  CPO's to wake up and realize that change is good!


----------



## Rowshambow (5 Apr 2007)

Whoo hoo!! Got mine today!!
The SSM came down before our stables parade and gave me the message! Good luck getting this shit eating grin off of my face!!
As a side note my JNCO took my posting to gagetown (which he wanted) so my office is a happier place to be today!!!

I am going to Air Crew Selection (Pilot was my first choice) so maybe I'll see some of you there! and then on BOTP phase 2 (I am sure it's the same as others OCDT until finished BOTC phase 2 and then 2LT)

Gonna be an awsome weekend!!!


----------



## Patrolman (24 Apr 2007)

Guess what! I recieved my offer this morning. I had given up hope weeks ago but, it is here. The original message was sent on April 4th,where it went I do not know. It wasn't until my COC made some phone calls that they found this out and had a new was sent in its place. 
So I was officially posted as of the 15th, appointed to 2ndLt. with course dates to follow. What an emotional rollercoaster this whole process has been. Anyways hopefully I will get things sorted out and see some of you on course.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (24 Apr 2007)

Congrats man!!  But just curious... the rest of us were appointed Officer Cadet, with promotion to 2Lt upon completion of BOTP at the end of the summer, course dates to follow. After you accept the offer they were send an acceptance message, most were sent yesterday.

Tim


----------



## Patrolman (24 Apr 2007)

Sorry my mistake, I meant so say OCdt. 2ndLt. after IAP/BOTP. Has anyone recieved course dates yet. I had a look at the course schedule for IAP WOW! Talk about basic stuff. How to march,wash clothes etc. My CO says he is going to try to get me out of all training that is not required. My message said IAP followed by BOTP phase 2.


----------



## HalfmyLife (24 Apr 2007)

Congrats patrolman, the only way you are getting out of IAP is if you have your PLQ or in your case ISCC, (I know, they probably changed the name)


----------



## Patrolman (24 Apr 2007)

Yes I have it.The funny thing is if I had not recieved my offer I would be teaaching those same classes in the next couple of weeks on a BMQ. The message stated IAP BOTP Ph 2 Which kind of through me for a loop.


----------



## Garett (24 Apr 2007)

Good to hear, I didn't like the answer I originally got so I'm happy to hear that they put more effort into chasing it down.  You might have to write a letter to get IAP/BOTP waived.  Talk to the Lts there, they had to write one for their Ph 3 Qual.


----------



## Patrolman (24 Apr 2007)

Thanks Garret for getting this process kickstarted at various times. Like I said I had given up weeks ago. I would like to ask the LT's for some info but,they have all gone to the field with the BMQ.


----------



## Rowshambow (24 Apr 2007)

Congrats patrol man, I also did most of the tracking down in regards to my CEOTP. You should check the dates on the original message, because mine said I had to sign and send in the acceptance by 15 April, and there would be no extensions! I hope you don't get screwed because of a technicality! Ya the BOTP IAP thing is tricky, one of the Infanteers at my Regimet (yes us Strats still have some TUA guys here) went with the UTPNCM and he did not have to do IAP or BOTP, but had to do something else, all classroom and sword drill (in deu's) He was a MCpl and they said itsd becuase he alreadfy did Inf PLQ (ISCC whatever). Well the issue I have have is When I did my JLC/JNCO I had infantry on it, so I hope I am not doing more then I have to, but I am sure my BTL clerk will sort it out!


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (24 Apr 2007)

I won't be surprised if we all get our course loading messages on the same day some time later this week. Looks like 28 Aug 07 for me, IAP. I don't care what course they load me on it will still be worth while in the end.


----------



## Patrolman (24 Apr 2007)

I did a JLC/JNCO in 2000 that was written off as a ISCC later that year, prior to the new DP system coming into play. 
Borden is aware of the message coming in late and said it was not a problem considering the other one was lost somewhere.


----------



## Rowshambow (24 Apr 2007)

Ya I did mine in 99, in Wainwright. I too really don't care what courses I have to do, as its all for the greater good, you Avro and myself will meet up for drinks sometime soon!!


----------



## Trinity (24 Apr 2007)

Patrolman said:
			
		

> Guess what! I recieved my offer this morning. I had given up hope weeks ago but, it is here. The original message was sent on April 4th,where it went I do not know. It wasn't until my COC made some phone calls that they found this out and had a new was sent in its place.
> So I was officially posted as of the 15th, appointed to 2ndLt. with course dates to follow. What an emotional rollercoaster this whole process has been. Anyways hopefully I will get things sorted out and see some of you on course.




15th eh?

So you've been out of uniform for HOW many days now????

Good start  ;D


----------



## Patrolman (24 Apr 2007)

Good start is right. Even after signing the acceptance this morning at 9am it took five hours and much pressuring to get our BOR to send it back to Borden. The chief clerk was on leave and no one wanted to make a decision in the OR. I just have to shake my head at this point and look towards the future.


----------



## Patrolman (30 Apr 2007)

I just have a couple of questions for those who have accepted an offer for this yaers CEOTP NCM selection. It has been a week now since I signed my acceptance for infantry officer and I am still a MCpl. My questions are as follows:

1)When you signed your acceptance,how long before you were appointed OCdt.

2) Did you recieve a posting message seperate from your offer?

My unit informed me today that my commission was not one of their priorities. It would happen when it happens. Maintain a holding pattern, it may take a whle to come.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (30 Apr 2007)

I recieved the offer in the first week of april and my acceptance went back to Borden the next day, my unit appointed me on the 13th without the posting nistruction from Ottawa and on the 16th I started ewat at an Arty reserve unit in my new MOC (clean break type thing), the actual posting instruction came in on the 19th of April, and here we are waiting for a course (next CEOTP/DEO iap to run is 27 Aug (4 Plattoons), you should have heard by now I would think. The commission although not one of your units priorities in thier mind should be, seeing as it is now past the effective date of promotion and such. maybe time for a sitdown with your Troop Commander or BK, whatever the hell that is in the infantry.  Best of luck


----------



## Rowshambow (1 May 2007)

I received my offer on 4 April ish, and on my message it said Appointment to OCDT April 30th. So today was my first official day as an OCDT, you don't get your commission until after your BOTP, because you are a MCpl you should bypass IAP, I was a Sgt and I all I got out of was IAP, and as I mentioned before, one MCpl that I know from 1Vp starts his course may 7th, and he too is an OCDT. I would try to track down the message and see what it says and get out of that Coy ASAP, as they do not have your best intentions (at least that's what it sounds like by what you wrote) Oh by the way there wasn't any big ceremony, I just went to the clothing stores, got some new OCDT slip ons and a new beret and put them on myself this morning.


----------



## Prairie Sailor (1 May 2007)

That's not cool, this is a big step. My former unit took care of us. A big deal with pictures and new rank slipped on by CO and Coxn. There were three of us and when all was said and done to the break room for coffee and doughnuts with the big wigs. Was quite the welcome in my mind.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (1 May 2007)

I had 2 donuts


----------



## Rowshambow (1 May 2007)

I guess it all depends on if you are staying the same trade, or like me going to a diffeent branch all together. I did have doughnuts with the SNCO's but thats just our usual Friday morning routine. To me it's no big deal, as getting OCDT is not a promotion, it's an appointment, so I don't need all that pomp and circumstance. Now when I get my scroll and my 2LT's, there better be a band, flyby, lots of doughnuts, and a couple of Generals!   LOL


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (1 May 2007)

We had a 5 minute gathering in front of one of the Squadron Twin Otter's and my SWO and CO presented me with my new OCdt epaulettes (forgive me if I spelled that incorrectly) and they took my photo. Then a few days later we celebrated the appointment at one of the local pubs.


----------



## Patrolman (14 May 2007)

Well after making a couple of phone calls last week things began to happen. I recieved a posting message a day later and was appointed OCdt. within three days. I am now part of the BTL and off to work at the local recruiting centre as I await BOTP this summer. Finally!


----------



## Mike Baker (14 May 2007)

Good on you! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Rowshambow (14 May 2007)

we'll all probably be on the same botp in October!


----------



## Chilly (14 May 2007)

Patrolman, try not to scare off the youngsters off eh!

Chilly ;D


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (14 May 2007)

are you guys sure about october, I've been keeping an eye on the Calander and I'm sure the next CEOTP BOTP doesn't start until after the next round of IAP's (27 Aug) which would make the start date Early November, or I guess you're right very late october.


----------



## Rowshambow (15 May 2007)

I have seen the courses and know the dates, the CEOTP and DEO are slated for BOTP's (after IAP's) starting 5 Nov 07 but with a report date of 25 or 29 Oct (just can't remember which one off the top of my head), and going to the 14 of Dec. There is one starting I believe on the 22 of Oct and going to the 4th of Dec. Us CEOTP and DEO are usually slated for the fall courses because we are already done or not going to a school, so we are deemed not as important to get it done before the school year starts! Makes sense! The school kids have to be at school!!


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (15 May 2007)

exactly - half my buddies are there now, but they get 3 years of school to do before they get to the field, they rest of us, well lets face about a year


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (15 May 2007)

at least I found a decent place to work (not Venture - really who sends combat arms to Navy School . . . Really) and of course a part time french course to bring my skills up and maybe on the outside get the functional level required so I can get on to phase trg right away


----------



## Rowshambow (15 May 2007)

Arty, sounds liek you and I are doing the same thing! I am also doing my basic level (can't remember the term) French, I do 2 hours in the morning. I am lucky, I also get to do do pt on my own at 14:00hrs.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (16 May 2007)

I'm doing the Army crossfit (with the infantry types downstairs) in the AM and the SLT at 1300-1500 easier to blue boat home after work


----------



## Rowshambow (17 May 2007)

I was doing crossfit with the Snr NCO's for 3 months, we did it Mon, tues, Wed, sports on Thursdays and ruck march of Fridays. I found that my cardio was shite (for running) I have since been on my own doing crossfit Tues Thurs and running 6-10 km Mon, Wed, Fri. A couple of the other Sgt's have said (the other day over a few beers) that they too have started running on there own,as just the crossfit was killing there running cardio.
I like doing pt in the morning to, as it helps me kickstart my day! I diidn't have a choice on when SLT was though! I wish I had the same type of schedule as you!


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (17 May 2007)

I got lucky, having a Div O who went back Arty last year sometime I had a contact to find myself a job, otherwise I'd have ended up at the Naval Offr Trg Centre with the rest of the guys.


----------



## Patrolman (22 May 2007)

I recieved my course dates last week, 6 July to 31st Aug. I am facing a new dilemma now however, people are encouraging me to challenge the BOTP since I have instructed on higher level leadership courses. Others are saying it is a must. People automatically think when they hear Basic Officer that it means all kinds of etiquette and sword drill which isn't the case. There is another course for that called the Officer Indoctrination Course or something along those lines. Has anyone heard of someone getting a by on BOTP?


----------



## Wookilar (23 May 2007)

If you have an ISCC (and lots of experience) or an ILQ, you MAY get exempt. Just a PLQ (for example, cause I don't know your background in detail) and one operational tour, chances are slim.

Currently, CFRG makes almost everyone up to and including WO/PO 2's go on BOTP (but not all, there are always exceptions). Keep in mind, all PLAR's are done on a case-by-case basis. If you think you have a shot at it and you have the UER and course reports to back it up, go for it. You've got absolutely nothing to loose. 

The BOTP I did last year was virtually a carbon copy of PLQ (but, I know that some of it has changed this year. In part due to the large amount of complaints about the duplication of the two courses). If you can get granted an exemption or equivalency, then I say go for it.

Wook


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (23 May 2007)

I have heard of a BOTP bypass, in that event the mbr goes on the Offr Indoc Crse, IAP/BOTP is all about the leadership, and sword drill and etiquette and whatnot


----------



## medaid (23 May 2007)

Wo hold on here. Wookilar you said BOTP was carbon copy of PLQ, how's that possible? I thought the whole point of CAP was supposed to be the carbon copy of PLQ?


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (23 May 2007)

IAP is a carbon copy of PLQ (thats before BOTP) CAP is a completely different beast all together (think Land Environment Training for Officers)


----------



## Wookilar (23 May 2007)

IAP is basic training with a little bit of leadership thrown in. BOTP (as of last year) had the exact same lesson plans as PLQ. Not the same order, a slightly different emphasis, but not a lot of difference between the two. For example, for the two classes we had to teach, I just went to the CTC DWAN website and downloaded the appropriate PLQ lesson plans and changed the headers. Virtually all my course did the same.

Both courses are changing, we've got people just started the "new" BOTP this week, I'll post as soon as I get updated info. I have nothing on the changes to IAP.

CAP is basic environmental training and you are supposed to learn upto Section weapons (haven't done that one yet, due in Jan/Feb time frame). Keep in mind that CAP is the first time that young (or not so young) Army Officers get exposed to a field environment for longer than 4-5 days at a time. Before CAP, all they have is IAP/BOTP. I'm hoping CAP is a little closer to reality, but I have to remember it is still basic training. 

For Army types, CAP is easier to get exemption for than BOTP. We have a number of people here that did IAP and BOTP and got out of CAP due to courses (Mod 5 or 6 PLQ the most important), work up training, field experience, operational tours, etc. etc.

Wook


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (23 May 2007)

I need some info, Going to pick your brains here

31 year old in-service CEOTP OCdt here, single and I live off the economy here in Yellowknife and I will be attending IAP/BOTP this summer (I am going with the assumption that I won't be receiving an IAP bypass as I do not have PLQ). I am currently posted in Yellowknife at 440 (T) Sqn or BTL.. what ever... My lease agreement is coming due and there has been no indication whether I will be moving into long term storage or retaining my residence. I've been told by some clerks that chances are, I will be going to St. Jean on TD and would retain my residence although I lose my northern living allowance even though I will still pay 1200 a month for a 1 bedroom apartment;the cost of living in Yellowknife if high. After IAP/BOTP I will be off to Ottawa or Cornwall Ontario for my PAO course in January, unless we all have to stay in St Jean to take the french course. I have my fingers crossed that I will be allowed to do the french course in a few years after I am MOC qualified and not in 2008.

If all works out, I will graduate on Dec 14th from BOTP, spend 2.5 weeks with my GF at her condo in Toronto then off to Cornwall/Ottawa for my PAO course. My problem is I also have a dog that I am not exactly keen on giving up, and I have to make alternate arrangements for him too. You dog owners would understand... 

My question... Is there anyone else here in the same boat as me, single, living off the economy and questioning whether they retain their residence or not? Are we going on TD? Is there any word on second language training? From what I understand, after BOTP we get travel back to our BTL location for XMAS, which in my case is Yellowknife then go on course or OJT after that.

So many questions... great fun though.


----------



## HalfmyLife (30 May 2007)

Patrolman, are your course dates are 16th July - 31 Aug (typo I think). Those are the same dates three of us got in Esquimalt, I guess I will see you there or are you getting a by-pass. It seems by the documentation that this is going to almost be a 50/50 split between ROTP & CEOTP so there should be good team work and I am hoping alot of common dog. I will accept any hint/advice etc prior to arriving in Saint Jean.

T


----------



## medaid (30 May 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> IAP is a carbon copy of PLQ (thats before BOTP) CAP is a completely different beast all together (think Land Environment Training for Officers)



I always understood IAP as BMQ for RegF officer candidates. BOTP for intro leadership, and CAP as the PLQ version where everything came together.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (30 May 2007)

Were all three of you in Esquimalt former Master Seamen or higher?


----------



## medaid (30 May 2007)

Sorry Avro not I. I was a PRes MedTech Pte


----------



## HalfmyLife (30 May 2007)

Yes, we were all MS here in esquimalt and TD to Saint Jean for BOTP(6 weeks). Who is going to be there? The other question is if we are going to  in the MEGA or the Campus? The message had a link that point us to the campus.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (30 May 2007)

I haven't received my message yet so I am not banking on being loaded on your BOTP course I have to do IAP    Oh well... I'll see you all there near the end of your course!

T


----------



## HalfmyLife (30 May 2007)

From the rumor mill, here. the guys that have to do both IAP/BOTP start at the end of aug (27th I think). But they don't have messages yet so they are not banking on it.


----------



## Rowshambow (30 May 2007)

Hey Avro, same boat as you, I don't have my message yet either, mind you the BTL clerks have been on the ranges for the past few days!

Hey Halfmylife, when does your BOTP start? I am guessing around Oct?Nov? Does your message have any other names, for instance if I message you, could you tell me if I am on it? Oh ya what boat were you on, I have a few friends who are MARS officers, on the Vancouver.


----------



## Pte AJB (30 May 2007)

Apparently the IAP/BOTP program at the end of August will be the first run of the new program, an amalgamation of the two I presume. I received my call sometime this morning regarding my acceptance into DEO – Infantry. Unfortunately the transcripts I submitted are not current and until they get the new ones, a couple days, I will not be receiving full joining instructions. As an aside, my hat is off to CFRC London as the entire process from start to finish, CT and all, was done in less than six weeks.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (30 May 2007)

That is an amazing turn around. I'm reg force and it took 7 months for me to find out!! Congrats, we'll be on IAP together.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (30 May 2007)

half my life we have a friend bosun like instructing out there, he may be able to help out in the where are you going department


----------



## Patrolman (30 May 2007)

Upon the advice of my CO at the recruiting centre, I submitted a memo requesting a bypass of BOTP and CAP. I have asked for a delay in my course scheduled for 16 July. I get some inside dirst at my new job on new policies in the CF. From CDA to all Recruiting centres effective May 18th anyone having completed a PLQ in 2006 or after, receives an immediate bypass of IAP/BOTP. Since I have just finished instructing on a CF,Land,and Infantry PLQ,I feel I should be able to get by on this course. The course that will replace it is called the Officership Colloqiuim held in St.Jean for three weeks in Nov. It is by far a better program for an NCO transitioning to the officer world. I will hopefully fid out soon if the BTL will support me in my request. The Co at the recruiting centre said he will go to jail before I go on that course. Lets hope he stays out of jail.


----------



## Wookilar (30 May 2007)

Patrolman,

Would it be possible to get a reference to that directive from the CDA? That may have some huge implications for my bunch as well. The message may have gone out to recruiting centres, but it sure did not go out to RMC (there are no former NCM's at RMC, don't you know  :). I'll be releasing the hounds tomorrow when I get to work (if I get to work, stupid flu).

Wook


----------



## HalfmyLife (31 May 2007)

Patrolman is correct, I have seen a msg giving people who grad plq after jan 06 a bypass. Kinda sucks, I graduated plq in dec 05. Talk about a kick in the $#@!^. In the end I will do what I have to do with a smile on my face, it will all be worth it in the end. Anyone starting course 16th of July send me a msg


----------



## Patrolman (11 Jul 2007)

Well it has been a while since I have been on here. I will be attending course starting 16 July. Halfmylife I will see you there. The policy I mentioned earlier was reversed almost as soon as it was announced. They realzed that by runnung only one OIC a year it would not be able to deal with all of the former NCO's becoming officers. Oh well, I guess I will revisit a few things as a student as opposed to instructor.


----------



## Wookilar (12 Jul 2007)

lol, thanks for the update. No wonder no one from CDA would give me a hard copy. Try and have some fun on course.

Wook


----------



## Deek (30 Jul 2007)

derael said:
			
		

> My CEOTP offer says I'll become 2Lt. once BOTP course is completed, and Lt. after phase 4. I'll go with that till things change.  ;D



That's great, do you have to do CAP also?  My message states that I will receive my 2LT's after completion of phase 2, which I believe is my Common Army Phase.  Is phase 2 CAP or the second part of IAP/BOTP?

Cheers 

*_Milnet.ca staff edit for site policy_*


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (30 Jul 2007)

Mine said commisioning at the end of BOTP Ph II (which is of course BOTC) and the remainder to be MOC Specific (so end of Ph 4 for me) and what not. See you there


----------



## Deek (30 Jul 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> Mine said commisioning at the end of BOTP Ph II (which is of course BOTC) and the remainder to be MOC Specific (so end of Ph 4 for me) and what not. See you there



That's what was on my message too.  That's awesome, I thought Phase I was IAP/BOTP together, and CAP was Phase II.  Thanks Mac, lol.  

Cheers ;D


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (30 Jul 2007)

It is but BOTP is (was) in 2 phases split up so the school kids (no offence) could make it to their respective universities on time. You're driving right, when are you due in.


----------



## Deek (31 Jul 2007)

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> It is but BOTP is (was) in 2 phases split up so the school kids (no offence) could make it to their respective universities on time. You're driving right, when are you due in.



I'm leaving this week but I'm not showing up to St. Jean until the 26th.  I'm taking some time off before the game starts.  ;D

Cheers


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (31 Jul 2007)

Guys phase 2 is the BOTP portion of our course.  Phase I is IAP, and although they are now combined for us, we do phase 1-2 together and get commissioned after that.


----------



## Meridian (31 Jul 2007)

Avro_Arrow_1976 said:
			
		

> Guys phase 2 is the BOTP portion of our course.  Phase I is IAP, and although they are now combined for us, we do phase 1-2 together and get commissioned after that.



Phase II for the Army has always been the 'aka' of CAP, not BOTP.....


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (31 Jul 2007)

Fortunately I'm not in the army, no offense   My career manager explained things to me, my promotion timelines etc.  Cheers


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (31 Jul 2007)

It's ok Avro, not everyone can be perfect, especially in baby blue lol


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (31 Jul 2007)

That was a good one! The cheap shots have started already...


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (31 Jul 2007)

oh come on it was only a matter of time, the odd good natured cheap shot is all good, but I guess I opened myself up counter battery cheap shots


----------



## medaid (1 Aug 2007)

Oh OH! MORE!  Hey, it's not BABY BLUE  It's POWDERED Blue and I'm sticking to it! Besides, it looks nice  I used to wear that colour with pride  ;D


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (1 Aug 2007)

baby blue, powder blue, baby powder???? hmmm seems to be a theme (but at least its not black in the beating sun (been there cooked through that) (nows where somebody out there will call rounds on, FFE on me)


----------



## medaid (1 Aug 2007)

Ya i would call it... that's the problem eh? I just can't think of anything right now... hmmm... not to mention the medical side of the house doesn't get to call arty down on anyone allot. 

Oh wait... ah nvm... I can't even lay a machine gun on you... boooo!


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (1 Aug 2007)

not true "Art. 22. The following conditions shall not be considered as depriving a medical unit or establishment of the protection guaranteed by Article 19: 
(1) That the personnel of the unit or establishment are armed, and that they use the arms in their own defence, or in that of the wounded and sick in their charge." First Geneva Convention of 1949

Fire away


----------

